# How can I create a site with Wordpress?



## Anaydena (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to create a community site like Wattpad, Figment and authonomy where writers can come and write their stories and have it so they can add chapters. I already have a domain name, wordpress installed, theme installed, and a host, but I'm not exactly sure where to start. What plug-ins I need. I don't know HTML or CSS, and I'm not even sure how to implement them into the site. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tehwabbit (Jun 18, 2007)

Wordpress is a blogging and Content Management System so yes.

You don't need ANY knowledge of html or CSS unless you are planning to change the layout - even then you could use someone elses theme with your own images.

I recommend this:
New To WordPress - Where to Start « WordPress Codex

There is no limit to what you use it for, there are a massive selection of plugins which take it far beyond a simple blog. You can search from within the admin dashboard under "plugins".


----------



## fileppoa (Jan 27, 2012)

You can easily can create blog/community with wordpress. Please check this link for more information about wordpress for u'r information.

The Features You’ll Love — WordPress.com


----------

